
Boeing 737 Max: Secretly Deactivated Annunciators Will Kill - nutcracker46
https://www.afp.com/en/news/15/faa-considered-grounding-some-boeing-737-max-planes-last-year-source-doc-1g061y1
======
nutcracker46
What were they thinking, Boeing and the ops inspectors for Soutwest?
Imprudent, lax management who fails to aggresively defend safety is just as
dangerous a pilot who decides not to address a malfunction.

A "fifth risk" scenario is what you get from shitbox staffing in the executive
branch of the government. Go ahead. Fail and refuse to manage risk and see
what happens.

